# Jerboas



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Last year in Hamm (Reptile Show), I got to hold a couple of adult, and baby jerboas. I believe they were the largest Jerboas- ie the Great Jerboa (Although I may be wrong). I was amazed by these creatures, and it spurred me in to researching into them- keeping them as pets. 

For months, I couldnt really find a huge amount of information on these creatures, so I gave up my research as I thought I would never get the pleasure of owning any.

Anyway, this year, my partner and I have made a last minute decision to go to Hamm again this year, which I am ecstatic about, but instead of going over for reptiles, I have my heart set on purchasing a couple of Jerboas. 

I guess really, I am asking if anyone has any advice, or any good information on keeping Jerboas as pets- which species would be better as pets etc. I currently have Skunks, Gambian Pouched Rats, African Pygmy Hedgehogs, Multis, Rats, Snakes etc, so feel I am quite experienced in providing special care to my more unusual exotic animals. 

Many thanks for reading.

Sarah


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Just so you know - Jerboas are very rarely bred successfully in captivity and if they are they don't usually go on to raise the young.

Therefore most Jerboas you find for sale are wild caught.

This isn't something you have to worry about with most rodents as they are usually captive bred but if you are against keeping wild caught animals as pets you'll want to be aware of this so you can ask any sellers about the Jerboa's background.

Hope this helps.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> Just so you know - Jerboas are very rarely bred successfully in captivity and if they are they don't usually go on to raise the young.
> 
> Therefore most Jerboas you find for sale are wild caught.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for that information. I was aware they were hard to breed in captivity, however thought I had read that it has been done.. and then as I say, I thought back to Hamm last year.

I will certainly ask questions, and dont think I would be happy having a wild caught jerboa for a pet- more for its welfare than mine! I couldnt imagine having something as active as they are in a cage, if it has been used to the wild. Hmmm perhaps I will rethink. Thanks for that


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

No worries.

It is a tough one - I kept three pairs altogether in the hope a little knowledge I have of other desert species such as kangaroo rats would help me to successfully breed them but I failed dismally.

By the third pair I gave up for this reason - just didnt think it worth fuelling the wild caught trade if we cannot breed them easily in captivity.

If on the other hand someone could figure out the breeding it would be superb because there would then of course be less demand on the wild caught ones. 

Catch 22.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

They are truly beautiful creatures, and to be able to breed them sucessfully would be an amazing experience- but the chances I suppose would be slim to none. I am sure the Jerboas I saw last year though, were young.. but as you say, most likely to be wild caught. Hmmmm. What species was it that you had- was it the Greater Egyptian Jerboas? or Pygmys or? 

Many thanks for your help :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Greater Jerboas, _Jaculus orientalis_

I currently keep Baluchistan Pygmy Gerbils but no jerboas.


----------



## aberdeenlass (Jul 29, 2010)

You never said you had them too!!!!  I have two females (one with 2 young) the other expecting and a male!!!!!! 

Pics please


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

wow!!! Please will you consider joining www.censr.org ?

We have a breeding programme going for the Baluchistan Pygmy Gerbils and having no success.

Perhaps yours could join and we could build up more numbers ?

There are some videos of mine on the end of this thread • View topic - Baluchistan Pygmy Gerbil Enclosure


----------

